# FISH ID



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Any idea?


----------



## Live2fish1994 (Feb 24, 2019)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Any idea?
> View attachment 463087


That’s a white bass my friend. Nice catch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I beg to differ, White Perch. Where did you get them?


----------



## Live2fish1994 (Feb 24, 2019)

guppygill said:


> I beg to differ, White Perch. Where did you get them?










definitely a bass


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

guppygill said:


> I beg to differ, White Perch. Where did you get them?


Clearly white bass...doesn't look anything like a white perch.


----------



## DQnit (May 8, 2015)

I beg to differ, White Perch. Where did you get them?

He got them from China, at least that’s what the box says,😃😃


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Dang, I’m going blind , at least they looked a little like the ones I get outta North res, Ladue, and Erie. Oh well, lol


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Lines are very faint if them are bass


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Any idea?
> View attachment 463087


white perch. dont get them from china just go to most lakes and you will catch some


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Any idea?
> View attachment 463087


White bass. If they were hybrids the black bars (stripes) would be broken. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

They look the same as the tons of white perch i catch every year in Erie.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They are w bass. The stripes and fins. Plus if they are as bog as they look they be bass perch don't get as big


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

*big


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Guys...white perch have NO stripes at all and they're even a different shape and color pattern than a white bass...and like stated, the fins are different also...100% white bass hands down...cmon man, this one really isn't hard at all.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What lake did you catch them at.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

guppygill said:


> Dang, I’m going blind , at least they looked a little like the ones I get outta North res, Ladue, and Erie. Oh well, lol


White Perch can be a more silver color sometimes like a white bass but the lines, body shape and fins give it away...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> What lake did you catch them at.


Where he caught them at isn't gonna magically change the species of the fish...those fish in the picture are white bass.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Black Crappie Sorry guys those are white perch


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Although, the fact that I believe that these are w-perch, lighting has a lot to do with the picture. Here is a pdf with some more ID help. The absolute way to ID these fish, would be to look into their mouths. Even though the chart doesn't say, w-perch have NO tooth patch in their mouth, w-bass has one...On that note I have run into many fisherman at Walborn and Berlin who insisted that they had caught wipers, even after I had shown them the chart which clearly shown otherwise..


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> Where he caught them at isn't gonna magically change the species of the fish...those fish in the picture are white bass.


What it would do is take a factor out of the equation. Many lakes only have one or the other. Me I'm saying white perch. I've caught hundred of both white bass and white perch and I'm leaning towards the perch side


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I'd say white bass based on the body width and faint stripes.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

montagc said:


> Looks like you took them home without knowing what they were? How can you know size and possession limits if you don't know what you have?


Or maybe the OP knew they met size & possession limits for either. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

montagc said:


> Looks like you took them home without knowing what they were? How can you know size and possession limits if you don't know what you have?


Who said he caught these fish or he's the one that kept these fish???...it's a picture of white bass, that's all it is...lol.
Always that person......


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

I lean toward hybrids of white bass and white perch. Here's why: The stripes are solidly indicative of white bass, but the anal fin spines (2nd and 3rd one almost equal length) and rays (under 12) decidedly favor white perch. The dorsal fins seem to be at least loosely connected- white perch. The body depth seems to be deeper in front of the dorsal fin, at least on the one on the right- white perch.
When there are mixed characteristics from 2 species, a logical conclusion is that they are hybrids. More evidence would be if I could get absolute fin ray counts from the fish in hand and know if both species are present where they came from. 
Any idea?
View attachment 463087

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

white bass fur sure jaw line is different on white perch.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

White perch no doubt in my mind. The purple under the chin gives it away.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Your all wrong, one white perch and one white bass  Maybe your all right... Either way nice catch...

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Jo-Jo said:


> Although, the fact that I believe that these are w-perch, lighting has a lot to do with the picture. Here is a pdf with some more ID help. The absolute way to ID these fish, would be to look into their mouths. Even though the chart doesn't say, w-perch have NO tooth patch in their mouth, w-bass has one...On that note I have run into many fisherman at Walborn and Berlin who insisted that they had caught wipers, even after I had shown them the chart which clearly shown otherwise..


As I remember it, a White Bass is the ****-ton fighter even at 9 inches. A 9 inch White Perch fights like a mix between a a 6 inch bluegill and a 9 inch crappie.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

floater99 said:


> Black Crappie Sorry guys those are white perch


If you would have said white snapper i would have agreed


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Pymatuning


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

"Frankly my dear, I don't give a ......"
Did they taste good? 
Mike


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I know white perch are not a primary fish species in pymatuning...white bass, however, are...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

More protruding lower jaw ='s white bass.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Pymatuning


How much ice were you on?


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Definitely white bass.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Either way garden fertilizer


We call them white trash


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Personally, wouldn’t have kept either of them.....


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

matticito said:


> How much ice were you on?


4 inches


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I personally thought they were white perch, but wasn't certain if they could have been whitebass that's why I asked the question. Figured I'd try them to see what they tasted like to be honest. Caught a few yesterday and put them back.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I've tried a few white bass. Definitely soak them in salt water a couple days. Changing water daily. Taste okay if soaked and fried fresh. A little stronger when frozen. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

White bass taste fine. I fry them next day. White perch I'd keep them for raccoons and leave in a ditch. They just honestly dont look like the white bass I caught out there last year. I had multiple FO


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Either way, I'm not eating them... yuck..


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

montagc said:


> Yeah, we all post pics of numerous dead fish we didn't catch on a piece of cardboard just for ID. Get real !


So what's the limit on white bass and white perch? more than several as pictured on this dudes chinese cardboard?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Treble said:


> So what's the limit on white bass and white perch? more than several as pictured on this dudes chinese cardboard?


30 for bass I believe. White perch is probably unlimited. It's not a sport fish.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Treble said:


> So what's the limit on white bass and white perch? more than several as pictured on this dudes chinese cardboard?


No limit at Pymatuning as listed above in regs. Not looking for insults was just asking a question


----------



## GusOrviston (Mar 10, 2007)

White perch.
White perch ice fishing is very popular in New Hampshire. The white perch is regarded well for sport and table. Guess it’s all regional. I enjoy catching. I’ve tried one and it was good- just flaky white fish.

check out Tim Moore Outdoors. He’s been featured in a few ice fishing videos.

Compare pics to New Hampshire’s white bass page.


----------



## Randy G (Mar 31, 2019)

White perch make a great fish chowder


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> No limit at Pymatuning as listed above in regs. Not looking for insults was just asking a question


Yeah, wasn't questioning your post. Re-read and report back please.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

After the next blast of cold, I'm looking to get on ice if anyone wants company. If not I'll try and drag my wife out. If not, I'll see if my mom will go, she'll worry about me alone on ice. Easy way to get her to go along lol


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

If u go to Mosquito or Pyma you will def. not be alone!


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Knowing the lake complicates it more.

Fished that lake a lot as a kid and would catch big white bass.

Took 12 years off and started again this year. Caught both this year. More small white bass than perch, but there are confirmed white perch in there now and the ones i caught werent big and given to the seagulls. The lighting has a lot to do with it, but knowing the lake and the size of those id say white bass.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

montagc said:


> Yeah, we all post pics of numerous dead fish we didn't catch on a piece of cardboard just for ID. Get real !


What now?...they were legal...roflmao...like I said...there's always 'that guy'...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

montagc said:


> Maybe, but he didn't ask if they were white bass or perch. He just asked what they were. I'll let op answer my question.


You're again assuming he didn't know these were either white bass or white perch...instead, you make a silly comment...


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Live2fish1994 said:


> That’s a white bass my friend. Nice catch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


White bass. One distinct line down side of fish.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Pymatuning


Pymatuning = white bass


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Some years back, I took this picture to show the difference between white bass and white perch. I caught both species in Lake Erie. The white bass is pictured on top; the white perch are below.
As for the eating, the white perch have a texture that is more firm. The white bass was mushy. I prefer eating white perch.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

OptOutside440 said:


> Some years back, I took this picture to show the difference between white bass and white perch. I caught both species in Lake Erie. The white bass is pictured on top; the white perch are below.
> As for the eating, the white perch have a texture that is more firm. The white bass was mushy. I prefer eating white perch.
> View attachment 463532


Best post in this thread. I'm saving this pic for future reference. Thank you sir

Kip


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

OptOutside440 said:


> Some years back, I took this picture to show the difference between white bass and white perch. I caught both species in Lake Erie. The white bass is pictured on top; the white perch are below.
> As for the eating, the white perch have a texture that is more firm. The white bass was mushy. I prefer eating white perch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Let's keep it clean fella's.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Let's keep it clean fella's.


Honestly, people seem to be way to sensitive and testy. It’s just a fishing site!!!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Both white bass and white perch are in Pymatuning currently. The white perch are a very recent introduction...


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

The white bass cooked same day not that bad. Beer battered👍. If I'm not going to have them same day back in the water they go.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Just to keep it fun...they’re related! Check out the following. Maybe they were hybrid - assuming they can cross fertilize!


----------

